# mama taiwan bee went to heaven



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

Saw this mama lying dead this morning. actually two of them died. my water parameters are perfect. the last thing I remmbered I introduced new mosses with metal mesh from Kims Nature yesterday. Im wondering if it is the mosses or the metal mesh(I dont know if it is stainless) had cause them to die.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Awwwhhh shoot...so sorry about that...I was looking forward to hearing about the new babies arrivals. 

I am not sure the mesh would have caused anything, unless it was from an infected tank at Kims...metals do pick up bacteria. Moss wouldn't that I know of. Taiwans are sooooo sensitive shrimps to start with, anything could have caused it. 

I lost my red dragon wine on the weekend....found it laying out front, a molt was nearby, so I am thinking it didn't molt properly and got attacked by the BB which was trying to eat the dead shrimp (or maybe it was just looking for a snack and had nothing to do with the death) 

Ticked me off as it was one of the very nice ones too. 

Maybe you should take the mosses out and remove the mess and dip the
plants to make sure nothing else is on them....preventative measure.


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

Are you going to artificially hatch those eggs?


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Ouch...that's a sad sight... especially the berried ones.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Yeah, Abraham if you still have her, scrape off the eggs, put them in a breeder box with and airstone (you can put the eggs directly in a net bag of some sort and hang it over the airstone) Add an alder cone and IAL if you have that too and see what happens. They may just hatch, its worth a try 

If you have any meth blue you can use that for to stop fungus from attacking the eggs. I did this with my Angelfish eggs and they hatched.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

bettaforu said:


> Yeah, Abraham if you still have her, scrape off the eggs, put them in a breeder box with and airstone (you can put the eggs directly in a net bag of some sort and hang it over the airstone) Add an alder cone and IAL if you have that too and see what happens. They may just hatch, its worth a try
> 
> If you have any meth blue you can use that for to stop fungus from attacking the eggs. I did this with my Angelfish eggs and they hatched.


too late. I throw it already. btw thanks for the advive.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Feel bad for you....wish I had thought of it when you first posted.

I lost my fancy lightning SSS+ male this am....


----------

